# Easyboot Trail or Cavallo Simple/Sport boot?



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had them all, and all of my costumers have a set of Davallo.
The Easy Boot Trail is a good boot for a good price. But it’s not the best if the terrain is tough. And because the closing thing is on the backside it is a great risk your horse will open it, stepping on it with his hind feet (if it’s on the front feet). And often horses have a low heel in the hind feet, so that will put a lot of pressure on the boot in the bulb area. It also has a slow break-over, so you should not use this on a horse that is already breaking over to slow.
The Cavallo Sport is a great boot. A lot of my costumers have a pair of these and they love the light weight, the easy and quick apply. I love the combination of synthetic and leather, the synthetic keeps the weigh and price down, and the leather allows the boot too fit the hoof perfect if put in hot water before the first time you use them. This is a boot that will be perfect for hoofs with a long hoof base, since it is narrower than both the Easy Boot Trail and the Cavallo Simple. And with an early break-over point this will help a horse with a slow break-over to walk more correct. If the horse already has a early break-over, this is maybe not the best alternative.
The Cavallo Simple is the first boot I ever felt in love with! And 75% of my costumers have them, and love them. I still use the first pair I got 5-6 years ago, they don’t look that nice anymore, but they are still working as good as new, maybe even better now that they fit the horse perfect (both the inside and the outside of the sole). You can have almost any hoof shape and these will still fit and stay on, as long as you have the right size. I have never lost one, even when I have had to use too big ones, and my horse does not have a perfect hoof shape. The Simple boot does have a higher weight than the others, and some people feel they are too big and clumsy. This boot fits horses with a wider hoof than the Sport, but it can be used on a narrower hoof too, it will stay on. The break-over is normal on this boot, so it fits horses with a normal break-over and good break-over. 

So what you should think of is the hoofs you are putting these on, not necessarily what you think is the best. Find out where your horse has its break-over (at all feet), is it perfect, too slow, or too early? Does he have a long and narrow hoof base? A round hoof base?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Easyboot Edge myself (as well as had Bares in past) and it works nicely. I'm not as positive about Easyboot Trail, because it doesn't come with gators, so I'm not positive it'll stay in place in mud. As for Cavallos they didn't work for me at all.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Borkus thanks for the information I will have to check with my trimmer next time she comes and ask her when his break-over is, also I'm pretty sure his hoofs are a little longer and narrow as oppose to round.

kitten why didn't the cavallos work for you?


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

where* not when, sorry.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm also looking into boots for my horses for this riding season. I've ridden with a few people that have used the Cavallo boot, only to lose them in the mud, or to have to stop and reattach them during a ride. Haven't been on a ride when they are being used without something happening. Not impressed with them at all.

My farrier have recommended the easy boot, edge or epic. I've seen these used without any problems on a variety of terrains.


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

If you lose the Cavallo the size isn’t right  When the boot is new you should not be able to put it on, if you can do so the boot is too big and will never work properly. None of my costumers (or me) has had that problem, or at least not the ones I have fitted the boots for. 


Another alternative is the Renegade boot, it looks weaker, but it isn’t (as long as the horse walks normal). It’s especially good for horses that get friction soreness from the other types.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mlkuhn12 said:


> kitten why didn't the cavallos work for you?


In my experience Cavallos are designed towards rounder hoof (while Easyboot is a good fit for the oval boots). My paint has round hoofs (almost exactly), but Cavallos kept turning around and I could do nothing.

BTW, IF your horse has oval hoofs look into Easyboot Gloves. I've heard very nice reviews and they are easy to put on and on cheaper side. The only limitation they should be a perfect fit for the hoof to work.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Borkus, every person I know who had Renegades really liked them. But everyone lost at least one. :lol:


----------



## JTImage (Jul 19, 2010)

I also use the Cavallo boots on all of my horses. I tried the Cavallo's after having nothing but problems with other boots on the market. I have never had a boot come off and they are by far the easiest to fit and take on and off. If you horse has narrower hooves than they have the new Sport boot which is a great fit for a more oval shaped hoof. If you need help choosing the right size they are very helpful if you contact their customer service deparment.

www.cavallo-inc.com


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have Easy Boot Gloves for both of my geldings. I originally bought them for Biscuit because he had hoof cracks when I first got him and was taking him to a weekend ride with loads of rocks. They saved a ride one weekend for hubby's horse that had a sore heel and another ride I took them in case they were needed and turns out they were. Saved a ride for Cousin's hubby's horse too because they were in the trailer! 

We went back to the rocky place and I got another set of Easy Boot Gloves so both horses would be comfortable. I do my own horses feet so the horses were trimmed prior to leaving. My cousin's horse has them and so do my two trail buddies. We use them as necessary and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have Renegades and love them. They don't have to fit like a glove like most other boots to stay on, and they have a separate piece for the heel bulb that prevents rubs that other boots create. They do have two flaws. Since they not solid, dirt and mud can get in, and they can get stuck on things like tree roots as I found out the hard way. They do use wires, so those can break if yanked on hard enough. Overall I love them, but they are more for a working in good footing boot than a trail blazing boot.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I just used my cavellos for the first time today...the simple not the sport. they were a bit clunky but after about 10 minutes my horse did not seem to mind anymore. we were only in the arena. I also bought the wrap to go around for extra protection


----------

